# Finally BABIES!!! (no pics yet)



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well yesterday morning around 9 or 10 Shellie had her first litter of 6 kittens. After I got off work at 7 they all looked good except one had no milk band...so I was a little worried...but upon waking up this morning they all had nice little milk bands going around them. I took a couple of pictures and forgot the camera at home...so they should be up later tonight hopefully...if not then definitely sometime tomorrow. I am super excited to see how they all turn out...my wife wants to keep them all, lol looks like i better get cage shopping.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

lol congrats!


----------



## Rose (May 12, 2007)

_ Awww Congrats on that strike  x _


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Lol, go ahead and keep them! You will have to spay the girls or neuter the boys. Probably best to spay the girls as it decreases chances of mammary tumors. You can keep them all in a two story ferret nation which is $150 if you do the pricematch trick with petsmart, free shipping XD

I'm so getting a ferret nation for my ferrets soon. I have no idea what I am going to do with their current cage. It can fit seven rats muahahaha >_> It's bar spaceing is HELLA HUGE though.


----------

